# Re-Scape



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

With nothing better to do today I re-scaped my tank. Comments welcome  (the water is a bit of a mess because I just finished 20 minutes ago)


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

ok this is it! Final rescape!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Nov tank pic update


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

very nice aquascape


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

December. Yeah I cheated and added a tall plant there in the back lol


----------

